

The Angel Problem - dcminter
http://www.msri.org/publications/books/Book29/files/conway.pdf

======
dcminter
Not an angel funding article...

The Wikipedia article is informative too:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_angel_problem>

~~~
dasil003
It could be about angel funding, but the angel would be the entrepreneur, and
the devil would be the angel [investor].

------
dasil003
Any progress on this since 1996?

~~~
idlewords
Yes, see that wikipedia article linked above. The problem has been solved.

